# Monitors



## Carlos Danger (Nov 21, 2013)

What monitors are people using these days?

Doing some research and looking for something lightweight that has 3-lead, Sp02, Etco2, NIBP, and IBP (1 line). 

Does NOT need defib or 12-lead capability.

Anything out there besides the Welch-Allyn Propaq that meets that criteria?

For those using the Propaqs, how well does the non-invasive Etc02 work?

Thanks.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 21, 2013)

For in hospital use? We use Philips MP30s. A little bigger than I would like but they have a lot of options and fit on the bedside rail for transport. I am sure they have smaller models.


----------



## FltMedicRob (Nov 21, 2013)

We used the ProPaq when I was in the army. It was ok. 

Now that I am in the civilian world we use the Life Pack 12 but it can defibrillate.


----------



## polisciaggie (Nov 21, 2013)

We're using the Lifepak 12 at my service. 

They're starting to get ragged and new monitors are in the budget for next year.


----------



## medic6676 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lifepack 12 and some of the agencies locally are upgrading to the Lifepack 15


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 21, 2013)

"Lightweight" and "LifePak" do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2013)

Our flight service uses the MRx. Does the stuff you don't need.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 21, 2013)

Our local flight crews exclusively use the ProPaq. Ground transport uses the MRx, which is obviosuly pretty large.


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 22, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> "Lightweight" and "LifePak" do not belong in the same sentence.



True Story. 

LifePak 12/15's are the norm around here. I seen some Zoll monitors in use but from my experience they are bulky and a PITA to use.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 22, 2013)

Chase said:


> For in hospital use? We use Philips MP30s. A little bigger than I would like but they have a lot of options and fit on the bedside rail for transport. I am sure they have smaller models.



It is for in-house use, Chase. I'm just gathering some ideas for a buddy of mine who is in charge of acquiring a couple transport monitors for post-op patients.

Thanks for the replies, everybody.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 22, 2013)

Halothane said:


> It is for in-house use, Chase. I'm just gathering some ideas for a buddy of mine who is in charge of acquiring a couple transport monitors for post-op patients.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, everybody.



At the hospital where I worked (briefly) the ED used Philips X2 monitors for transports out of the ED. The x2s were already in every room, and connected to the larger monitor, so it was seamless and instant if you had to transfer, you just unplugged from the wall. The thing weighs 3ish pounds, and you can add a small module to the back for ETCO2 or invasive lines. Its particularly useful of you already have Philips wires in use, or can tie it in with existing infrastructure. 
http://www.healthcare.philips.com/us_en/products/patient_monitoring/products/intellivue_mms_x2/


----------



## Christopher (Nov 22, 2013)

Halothane said:


> It is for in-house use, Chase. I'm just gathering some ideas for a buddy of mine who is in charge of acquiring a couple transport monitors for post-op patients.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, everybody.



The Philips Intellivue MP2 or X2 are both nice for inhospital movement. I think the X2 does 12-Leads with the software upgrade.


----------



## Summit (Nov 23, 2013)

Intellivue MX800s coupled with Intellivue MP2 for transport = plug and play win

Want dual art lines, PAP+cardiac #s, dual CVP, etco2 + resp data, nibp, 12 lead with ST, QT, and arrhythmia monitoring, sp02, dual ICP, dual temps with custom wave display, data tables, and central monitor analysis? OK what else can we plug into it? (not that i can imagine such a situation)


----------



## Merck (Nov 24, 2013)

We use LP 15 on the street and Zoll Propaq X series flying.  We had the older Propaqs by Welch Allyn for years and while they had their failures (usually due to not being plugged in) they worked ok and were used hard.  The EtCO2 was fine.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 24, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> True Story.
> 
> LifePak 12/15's are the norm around here. I seen some Zoll monitors in use but from my experience they are bulky and a PITA to use.



Zolls are okay, but after switching to a new company and using the LP 15 I think I prefer the LPs.  Of course, they aren't the lightest thing around.  I'm still looking for the link, but I think I saw that the London Ambulance Service is looking at some new, lightweight monitors...


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 24, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> Zolls are okay, but after switching to a new company and using the LP 15 I think I prefer the LPs.  Of course, they aren't the lightest thing around.  I'm still looking for the link, but I think I saw that the London Ambulance Service is looking at some new, lightweight monitors...



I really like the LP15. Solid, reliable, easy to use, great display, can do anything you need it to. Even has decent batter life.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2013)

Halothane said:


> I really like the LP15. Solid, reliable, easy to use, great display, can do anything you need it to. Even has decent batter life.



Agreed. They take a licking and keep on ... You know. 

I thought you wanted a lightweight/non defib monitor? That's not an LP15. With all the stuff we've added, it's close to 30 pounds. The ProPaq is the only box I've used that fits the "lightweight/does lots" criteria.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 24, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Agreed. They take a licking and keep on ... You know.
> 
> I thought you wanted a lightweight/non defib monitor? That's not an LP15. With all the stuff we've added, it's close to 30 pounds. The ProPaq is the only box I've used that fits the "lightweight/does lots" criteria.



Yeah, what I was looking for with this thread was suggestions for a buddy of mine on small, lightweight monitors that don't have defib or 12-lead capability. 

They have older Propaqs now and before he orders new ones he was wondering what else is out there. After looking around for a couple days, it looks like Propaqs are probably going to remain the best fit for what he needs.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 24, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Even has decent battery life.



The awful battery problems with the 12 was honestly a big part of leaving for something else.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2013)

Christopher said:


> The awful battery problems with the 12 was honestly a big part of leaving for something else.



The new LP15 battery life is excellent. It was a welcome change. We only keep 2 spare batteries at the station for our three monitors. We maybe have to swap a battery every other day.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 26, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> The new LP15 battery life is excellent. It was a welcome change. We only keep 2 spare batteries at the station for our three monitors. We maybe have to swap a battery every other day.



I agree they have improved big time.  We now use the batteries that stay with the monitor and are charged using the inverter of the ambulance.  It's rare to see the battery loose half of it's charge.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 26, 2013)

We bought new batteries for our LP12s and now have little issue with battery life. Can easily run a code and subsequent 40 minute transport on one battery. Obviously not the same as the new li-on type batteries but a definite improvement.


----------



## AEMTstudent (Dec 2, 2013)

Lifepak15


----------

